# Random (autumnal) photos...



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Since I haven't posted any shots in a while... here some from the last week or so.

It's Autumn already here - you guys probably have another month or so before it really hits....

















































































C&C welcome...

Bret


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Some great colors you have there Bret :thumb:


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Lovely:thumb:


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lovely colours and nice lighting, are you using a macro lens for some of these?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the compliments. 

To answer your question: yup. From the top: 50, 135, 50, 50, 50, 50, 135, 85, 28-70.
My 50's also a Macro, it's kinda nice 
The third from the top also used flash, that's the only one that did. 

I have to get out this or next weekend up north.. should be pretty spectacular.

Bret


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like a Canon setup, the 85mm picture is luminous, I find it hard to find a good focussing point on these sort of pictures. I hear Finland is beautiful, well done.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks - it is. 
My setup is Pentax and I have 50:50 MF / AF lenses. Of this lot, the 50 and 28-70 are AF (neither used!) and the others are completely manual. The 85 ceased production in 1984, the 135 in '86....

Bret


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Superb Pictures, great colours as well as pin sharp:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

a couple of additions, these all with the 135 and some off-cam flash:


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice indeed.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Great shots :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great photos


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll add some more here... winter has really started with lots of snow (which is melting again already) and so these are the last Autumn ones.





































Got this standing on a bridge with the 25m 60tonners thundering past directly behind me..



















"I, too, A2" 










I will edit out the non-flower bits from here soon.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Really nice vibrant colours, really says 'autumn' to me


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks. One more from today (if you look at the drop, you will see the reflections. For once, it was in focus even before I took the layers apart and smart sharpened it


----------

